# The new "Funny Typos"



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 3, 2009)

Seeing as the old one has'nt been posted in for ages, I decided not to bump and instead make a new one.

So, any funny things you(or others) has misspelled(or mis-said)?

Once, I was playing Mario Kart Wii over Wi-Fi with some friends, and we were also using a chatroom at the same time. One of them asked if there was a "nude button"- he meant "nudge button". Priceless.


----------



## Zeph (Sep 3, 2009)

I... don't even know where to start.

*Looks at Arylett*

Well, for example, uh...

[Something happened here that lead to us talking about a fictional person named Jabu.]

(23:31) Cal: The village idiot.
Stupid Jabu. 
(23:32) Cal: Who depresses everyone with his stupidity. 
(23:32) Arylett Dawnsbor: I love that idea. 
(23:33) Cal: And he's interchangeably called Stupid Jabu or Depressing Jabu.
He used to be this super-intelligent scholar, then he got brain damage.
(23:33) Arylett Dawnsbor: Epic, that is sheer epic. 
(23:34) Arylett Dawnsbor: Jabu is made of win. 
(23:34) Cal: He's also a scapegoar.
*Spacegoat
... 
(23:35) Arylett Dawnsbor: ...
SPACEGOAT. 
(23:35) Cal: THAT WAS NOT DELIBERATE.
HE IS A SPACEGOAT. 
(23:35) Arylett Dawnsbor: Oh my God.
Castycal, I LOVE THE S**T OUT OF YOU.
XDXDXD 
(23:36) Cal: While I was typing it, I was thinking "Okay, do NOT make any Stupid Typos again." 
(23:36) Arylett Dawnsbor: ... 
(23:36) Arylett Dawnsbor: Oh my DEAR LORD.
Space f**king goat.


----------



## Starly (Sep 3, 2009)

My is once while posting on this other forums (now it is dead) I was typing shirt but typed in s*** by accident

Now let me type a random song that I learned from a kid at camp a while back....

"My favorite word starts with F
and ends with U, C, K.
My favorite word is FiretrUCK
what did you think I would say?"


----------



## Dewgong (Sep 3, 2009)

yeah i do the shirt typo all the time

i'm wearing a t-shit


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 3, 2009)

Not so much a typo as an unfortunate abbreviation, but I was talking to a friend online about her literature classes next year, and she'd shorten her modules to, say, Wlit (women's literature), Vlit (Victorian literature) Alit (American literature) and so on.

We had a good giggle at her study of classical literature.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Sep 3, 2009)

Well...

Zora Smith (6/14/2009 8:04:30 PM): hey look flareth posted an anagram generator
Zora Smith (6/14/2009 8:04:37 PM): *plays around with it*
Markky (6/14/2009 8:05:30 PM): xD
Zora Smith (6/14/2009 8:06:00 PM): I was it yesterday and I already posted the obligatory inside joke
Zora Smith (6/14/2009 8:06:03 PM): but still.
Zora Smith (6/14/2009 8:06:08 PM): saw*
Markky (6/14/2009 8:07:08 PM): xD
Markky (6/14/2009 8:07:17 PM): I AM THE ANAGRAM GENERATOR
Zora Smith (6/14/2009 8:07:24 PM): xDDD

------------

Zora Smith (6/14/2009 11:34:04 PM): awww ^w^
Markky (6/14/2009 11:34:20 PM): I am going to do it
Markky (6/14/2009 11:34:24 PM): :3
Zora Smith (6/14/2009 11:34:29 PM): Zwwww~
Zora Smith (6/14/2009 11:34:32 PM): Awww*
Markky (6/14/2009 11:34:38 PM): xDDD
Zora Smith (6/14/2009 11:34:45 PM): WTF IS WITH THE FUCKING Z'S

----------------

Zora Smith (6/15/2009 11:39:25 PM): now post so i have something to do
Markky (6/15/2009 11:39:36 PM): okay
Markky (6/15/2009 11:39:36 PM): hold on
Markky (6/15/2009 11:39:39 PM): i'm thinkinh
Markky (6/15/2009 11:39:41 PM): thinkinh*
Markky (6/15/2009 11:39:47 PM): ARRGH
Markky (6/15/2009 11:39:50 PM): THINKINH
Markky (6/15/2009 11:39:53 PM): ...
Zora Smith (6/15/2009 11:39:54 PM): xDDDD
Markky (6/15/2009 11:39:57 PM): t
Markky (6/15/2009 11:39:57 PM): h
Markky (6/15/2009 11:39:58 PM): i
Markky (6/15/2009 11:40:01 PM): n
Markky (6/15/2009 11:40:01 PM): k
Markky (6/15/2009 11:40:01 PM): i
Markky (6/15/2009 11:40:05 PM): n
Markky (6/15/2009 11:40:05 PM): h
Markky (6/15/2009 11:40:05 PM): FUCK
Markky (6/15/2009 11:40:10 PM): thinking
Zora Smith (6/15/2009 11:40:10 PM): xD
Markky (6/15/2009 11:40:12 PM): THERE
Markky (6/15/2009 11:40:14 PM): JESUS

And Castform needs to post the Ex-Pedo thing since my name came up in it and Lett showed me.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Sep 4, 2009)

I can only remember one that was from the old thread.



> *brings back a whole ROCKETSH*T FULL OF CHEESE*


----------



## Flora (Sep 4, 2009)

> iamavilla: YES U CANT
> iamavilla: *CAN


That came from an odd pep talk.  o.o


----------



## Starly (Sep 4, 2009)

> Crecenta: Are you suck?
> Crecenta: Stuck*


World of Warcraft


----------



## Flareth (Sep 20, 2009)

Flareth said:
			
		

> Ok, let's do those. or any Twilight one or harry Potter, because most of them are writter by 12 year old homeless romantic females. -gag-





			
				Zora of Termina said:
			
		

> *blink*
> _Homeless_ romantics?!


I meant...hopeless. xD That was my funniest error in a while.


----------



## nothing to see here (Sep 20, 2009)

Not a typo so much as a mis-reading, but still funny... I saw someone on another site with the middle and last names "Cubbage Crowder."

On first glance, I read this as "Cabbage Chowder."


----------

